# My AHG's new home



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

I bought a little Asian House Gecko yesterday from a pet shop yesterday selling him as pet food. I couldn't bear to let the little guy die so I bought him and set up a nice little home for him. He seems to really enjoy climbing up all the branches and laying on his rocks (the tank the pet store kept him in had nothing at all but bareness and newspaper) and LOVES his hide. He ate 4 mealworms on his first night and did his business on his favourite branch. Right now he's sleeping in his little purple house. I called him Cujo.

This is a photo I took of him last night on his branch:







Here are some photos I just took after adding a few more things into the tank:





















I can't wait for him to wake up and explore his new playthings, especially the little hollow log I put in there. What do you guys think? I hadn't gone in with the intention of buying a gecko but couldn't leave him there to die so I slapped and enclosure together with what I had. I think it looks alright. Also thinking of going back there and getting him a friend. Big enough for two?


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2006)

I would get rid of the hide box its massive for such a small gecko, also you dont know what effect keeping him in a purple box could have on his sexuality :lol: All you need for it to hide in is some more leaves and bark on the floor.

I still think you would be better off going topless too


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Haha oh no, the other geckos will see him in purple  . But seriously, he spends all his time in there. It's the smallest box the shop had and he loves being in it, especially sticking to the roof upside down. It's his bed. 

And I think your top off thing is a pretty good idea but knowing me, I'd do it wrong and he'd escape. I couldn't risk it when I can just buy another gecko to put in there to keep him company, and buy them both food. They can share the purple box or one can stay in the log. I think if he chooses the log over the box tonight, i'll get rid of the box. If he sticks with it, so will I.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Ashleigh, you have no idea what the hell you're talking about. 
Cris is talking about this all natural gecko enclosure that you can have the lid off. You attach a light and this special stuff that geckos cant climb (therefore cant escape) and the bugs come in and the gecko gets fed free of charge. Plus other geckos jump in for food and cant get back out unless you pick them up.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

Cris is 21,


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Nov 8, 2006)

lol he means you not the gecko house!


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2006)

Ashleigh:];667731 said:


> Cris how old are you?? Shes 16!!



its ok im only 21


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I disagree since he was the one who informed me about topless tanks. Saves you money in the food department but I went against it; therefore why he's saying "I still think you should go topless".


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I took it as the gecko house and that's that. Regardless of what you think, I don't take every single comment posted at me as a sexual one. Quite opposite infact.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

And can we not turn my innocent gecko house board into some massive sexual thing? I'm asking opinions on my enclosure setup, not on anything else so just drop the subject and stick to the ontopic one.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

I think he was talking about the gecko house but using it to make a smart ar5e comment as well. Nothing wrong with that done in good taste, IMO


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

> Well I now think that is what all the guys think of you on here now..



Then that's their problem. I'm here right now to talk about my gecko and they can all get stuffed if they wish to provoke me in another manner. Got it?


----------



## kelco (Nov 8, 2006)

hello just a idea , when my stimmi first came home a globe box was his preferred hide but was a lil big still , a herp store told me to try shredded paper in it to start with ....worked a treat n i just lessened the shredded paper each time i renewed it n now he is begger n settled into normal hides n his viv ....hope this helps


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Ahh thanks. I might try that. I think Cujo would love having shredded paper to dig around and burrow into.


----------



## kelco (Nov 8, 2006)

it is funny as to watch lotsa russlin no animal!!


----------



## Australis (Nov 8, 2006)

Horsy,

Dont you have any wild asian house geckos aroubnd your home??

You could just catch another one...? Or many more or...


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

They will burrow through paper kitty litter also


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a day at the beach and wanted to share that. Get over it. I didn't have pics and they all asked to see them. Deal with it. I'm talking about reptiles NOW. Get over the past. Ever since I got my gecko all I've posted is reptile boards because I want to learn absolutely everything about caring for him correctly. I'm over all that crap in the past so you get over it to. Especially since it doesn't really concern you anyway.


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2006)

One of the main advantages of NOT HAVING A LID(is that ok?) is that you dont have to worry about the gecko escaping when you need to do something in the cage, like cleaning for example.
You just need to make sure no cats, birds or whatever else cant get in and eat him.

Even if you keep the lid on it would be a good idea to coat the top edge with fluon so it doesnt run out when you need to take the lid off.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Haha. Like the mealworms I have. They are in sawdust and at first I thought there were none in there until I poked the dust and it just erupted in movement.

There are a few every now and then but we have hardly any at our house. I wish we had alot.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

> One of the main advantages of NOT HAVING A LID(is that ok?) is that you dont have to worry about the gecko escaping when you need to do something in the cage, like cleaning for example.



I have a little container with airholes and substrate that I put him in whenever I clean or rearrange his furniture. He doesnt try escape. In fact, when he's up on the sides and I open the lid, he runs back down to the bottom and doesn't try get away.


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2006)

Ashleigh:];667754 said:


> Yer.. But horsey.. seriously.. its a reptile forum.. not somewhere where you post pictures of you in bikinis!!



I strongly object, bikini pics are an important part of APS culture, if you dont like it dont click on the thread or maybe try a more serious fun free forum.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

> I strongly object, bikini pics are an important part of APS culture, if you dont like it dont click on the thread or maybe try a more serious fun free forum.



I agree with the 'don't click on the thread'. No one forces you to come into the Chit Chat topics. You know Chit Chat is a herp-free zone so either don't go in there or don't complain when it's not herp convo.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Well,as I said, it's my decision and my business. You can't/won't and will not make my decisions for me so learn to ignore them or tolerate them. As I said, I'm posting about my gecko now so deal with it and stop bringing up old crap.


----------



## Australis (Nov 8, 2006)

Girls girsl..... cat fight via PM or chat room


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

> Girls girsl..... cat fight via PM or chat room


Exactly Ash. This isn't chit chat so stop bringing up offtopic topics.


----------



## Australis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey i didnt say stop, just take it to the chat


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

And I said stop bringing up off-topic topics. It's not offtopic in chit chat.


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 8, 2006)

this is better then the hybrid threads, i've got popcorn, whos got the drinks...........


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 8, 2006)

a hyporcite. i think u need to finish school and learn what that word actually means. i havnt posted pics of myself in bikinis, so there for i cannot be a hypocrit. 
havnt u noticed alot of people are talking about you. i wonder why. 
no one wants to see some 16 year old ghostly white child wearing a bikini and talking about how loose the bottom of it is on you.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

No Steve. They sit there and bash me for not having a reptile thread. I make one and it's still not good enough. What the hell do you people want? This is a reptile thread, not a thread of me in a bikini so stop posting off-topic crap and talk about reptiles for gods sake. Excuse me for using the lord's name in vain.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 8, 2006)

steve6610 said:


> this is better then the hybrid threads, i've got popcorn, whos got the drinks...........


 
I'm out after the last few weeks of APS, will go to coles ASAP


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

Melga perhaps you should remember she is a 16yr old and adjust what you are typing acordingly.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 8, 2006)

i would be disgusted , ashamed and humiliated if my daughter was to act and talk the way you do. thank god she will have a better upbringing and learn to grow up like a lady.


----------



## Australis (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyways Horsy, Catch soome asian house geckos next time you want some, dang it, Exotics


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 8, 2006)

Horsy said:


> No Steve. They sit there and bash me for not having a reptile thread. I make one and it's still not good enough. What the hell do you people want? This is a reptile thread, not a thread of me in a bikini so stop posting off-topic crap and talk about reptiles for gods sake. Excuse me for using the lord's name in vain.



i know what your saying, i'm not going to enter the debate about you or your bikins as thats your buisness not mine, but i do understand what your saying, once certain members get it in for you then they hunt you down and they won't stop, i know from experance, and then you get the hangons that have to follow the crowd, 

check out the egg theif thread and you can see for yourself, again i'm not saying what you did was right or wrong, or that others are wrong for reminding you, but i do know how it is,

now to keep it on track, i think your gecko home is just great, and i would keep up to 4 in that enclosure,


----------



## martyn_tann (Nov 8, 2006)

lol i think it looks kool. well done.:lol:


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Four? Wow that's awesome. Cujo will never be lonely again. Haha. Would they share that big purple hide or would I have to try fit a bunch of small ones in the equally small cage?


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 8, 2006)

i'd put a couple smaller hides, just in case you get a couple males, but if you can get 3 girls and one boy the hide you have would be ok,


----------



## nightowl (Nov 8, 2006)

Good work on the enclosure Horsey 

Shane


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

Look's good horsy should do well.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Haha. And lots of babies I couldn't sell. No one would want to buy them. Unless I sold them for like $5 each and they only bought them because they were very healthy and tame. I have two hides in there at the moment, a hollow log is placed next to the purple box. What do I do with a bunch of babies?

Thanks Shane  Glad you like it. I did the best with that I had.

Sorry about the far and inbetween replies, have that 900 second thing.


----------



## steve6610 (Nov 8, 2006)

lol, not that many babies, maybe 2 or 4 from each female every year, so you would on average only have to sell one a month, lol,


----------



## meshe1969 (Nov 8, 2006)

What do you do with all the babies? Feed em to your snakes!!
(Only joking)! LOL


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 8, 2006)

she doesnt have any snakes, just a house gecko


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

For your information, I'm getting a snake within the next couple of weeks. Have the tank all set up and ready to go.
Besides, it's my job to say what pets I do and do not have, not yours.


----------



## Rocket (Nov 8, 2006)

I would have some Horsy. They may be pests but how often would a South Aussie see a House gecko if they didnt go to QLD or NT? They are also quite nice looking Hemi's. 

Melgalea, whats your problem? If you have got a problem with this thread, its simple.........Dont read or contribute to it! Its not that bloody Hard.

Lovely gecko and lovely Tank Horsy. Get More

Shawn


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

You might have a problem getting permission to take them into SA though Rocket. Good fun skinks, but most states won't allow them.


----------



## Rocket (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope, I have special Permits allowing 'Gekkoninae' to be kept as Pets. Though, I must take into consideration the import Permit which you just stated ' a problem to take them into SA'. I will see what happens. 

-Rocket


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

Does that cover international, I thought QLD was the only state to allow AHG. What other fun stuff do you have there Rocket.


----------



## Australis (Nov 8, 2006)

they arent skinks


----------



## gillsy (Nov 8, 2006)

NSW allows as well.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn licincing laws, I'm alway getting confused by them


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2006)

Personally i think its just wrong(only word i can think of that wont get me in trouble) to keep such an invasive species outside its existing range, some ppl really have no consideration for our ecosytem 

Horsy what petshop was selling them? were they wild caught? and where they selling them as reptile food or something else?


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

It was some rundown pet shop in Beenleigh, don't know the name of it. My guess is they probably were wild caught as they were all pretty scared. Cujo has settled in nicely though. They were in the section with the crickets, roaches and mealworms so I reckon food - especially since they were only $10.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 8, 2006)

i know someone who owns a petshop and its illegal to sell them . they are pests.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 8, 2006)

i catch those little asian geckos all the time around my house and i feed em to all my lizards, they like em. i dont.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 8, 2006)

i would never bad mouth an animal, the truth is they are a introduced pest. we have literally 100s running around our house. they are everywere in brisbane, and are becoming quite a problem. i am sorry if u think i am bad mouthing them, but i know there are alot of other people who think the same. they are not australian animals. i am sorry if my opinion has offended you in any way


----------



## Rocket (Nov 8, 2006)

SA reptile Laws are like QLD, I think. The Permits are endorsement Permits not listed ones. Example, You ask the Government to add a 'Specialist' or 'Advanced' animals onto your permit whilst providing details about caging you will supply and knowledge of similiar species ect. 

Is that how QLD does it? I simply asked for like 30 additional species to be added onto mine and they just said, I can keep the whole family, 'Gekkoninae'

Grow up MelGalea

Shawn


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Nov 8, 2006)

She was just saying what she does with them.. I dont think she was trying to sound "tougher" in your words at all.. :|


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Well it's quite obvious to everyone that I love these 'pests' and am keeping one as a pet. She doesn't need to say she feeds them to her lizards infromt of me. I might not like a pet somebody else owns but that doesn't mean I go around saying "Aww yeah, everytime I see one of those in my garden I like to throw it across the road" or some crap. It's something I'd keep to myself because I know it'd hurt the receiver's feelings.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Nov 8, 2006)

Well maybe i love mice & rats.. but i dont care when people go on talking about how they feed them to their snakes.

And i htink you flew off the handle a lil too much here.. shes apoligised and everything.. its true that they are pests, get over it.. just cause you like them doesnt mean everyone else has too.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Well she has been coming to most of my threads and saying things to put me down. I have every right to take offence to it. She's been nothing but rude to me and she doesn't deserve my kindness back. She might had apologized for that but there's a lot of other things she hasnt apologized for.


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2006)

melgalea said:


> i know someone who owns a petshop and its illegal to sell them . they are pests.



Under what law? i would be interested to know, no government body local or state i spoke to said they were illegal although i havnt checked the laws regarding petshops.

Rocket, in qld they are not pest species so they cant be kept as you could an axolotl, unless there are some local laws against it(unlikely). You dont even need a permit or anything.

As for them being a pest that isnt known either way, but one thing is for sure we wont be getting rid of them.


----------



## Rocket (Nov 8, 2006)

cris, when did I call them a pest?

everybody is entitled to their opinion no matter the subject, but melgalea is just trying to start trouble by saying awful things. Of course, no body said that anybody had to like anything that the person does but why would you say something like that? Jealous of Horsy maybe?

She loves her reptile as does every herp owner on APS loves there own. Dont put her down cos she loves a species some people dont.

Shawn


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Nov 8, 2006)

I seriously dont think she put her down at all. She doesnt like them.. That is it..


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

She's put me down many, many times today. Her insulting my pet is just another tick off the checklist. She just can't get over herself. She hates me so much yet insists on following me from board to board.


----------



## cris (Nov 8, 2006)

Rocket said:


> cris, when did I call them a pest?
> 
> everybody is entitled to their opinion no matter the subject, but melgalea is just trying to start trouble by saying awful things. Of course, no body said that anybody had to like anything that the person does but why would you say something like that? Jealous of Horsy maybe?
> 
> ...



I meant to say they are not a *declared pest* which is what determines their legal status, this doesnt mean that they arnt pests as canetoads arnt declared pests here either.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

I just checked him. Definately a male. Haha. Little guy needs a girlfriend.


----------



## Horsy (Nov 8, 2006)

Hehe. He LOVES his purple box. Sleeps up in one of the top corners. I'm so addicted to watching him. Can't find any AHG around the house thoughfor a companion


----------



## Rocket (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry Cris, took your comment the wrong way. 



Shawn


----------



## Starkey (Nov 8, 2006)

regardless of how other people may feel (about this species), i think the general concensus amongst most other people would be to have a companion, you may just have to go back to that shop.

And how many did someone say you could have togther in that tank... 4, sheesh that's a bit much, or maybe i'm just used to seeing aviaries with a colony of water dragons :? 

I just recently got my work mate hooked on geckoes and i got him a tank through work (one of the exo-terra ones) and i reckon if you were thinking of branching out a tank like that would be awesome (it comes with a free background  )


----------



## Mayo (Nov 9, 2006)

So have you got your little fella a mate yet?


----------

